# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کی برم دانشگاه

## S.N.M19

سلام بچه ها من و دوستم ثبت نام اینترنتی کردیم و برامون یه ساعت و روزی رو مشخص کردن که بریم واسه ثبت نام حضوری 
حالا ممکنه کلاسا زودتر از ثبت نام شروع شه؟

----------


## zista

نه :Yahoo (21): ...البته شاید کلاس هایه بقیه بچه ها شروع شده باشه..واسه ورودی جدیدی ها نه..

----------

